# GT #5 Minnesota Timberwolves (0-3) @ Los Angeles Lakers (2-2) [11/9]



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The Los Angeles Sparks 




































Fisher, Bryant, Walton, Turiaf, Brown



The Minnesota Timberwolves




































Gomes, Jefferson, Ratliff, McCants, Telfair


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lets shake off the loss and take out our frustration in the Wolves.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ill be at this one! wooo


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Lets shake off the loss and take out our frustration in the Wolves.



For some reason I'd feel better playing an elite team on Friday... It's the teams we should beat that scare me....

:uhoh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If we don't win this game, I'll go legally insane.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Should be able to take this one. If we lose... it'll be ugly.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I predict that the Lakers win big (double digits) despite Telfair having a career game against the fish.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Minnesota has no perimeter shooting. This should be easy.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

<--- :lol: @ luke's picture


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

By the way, the Suns lost tonight to the Hawks, so that's good for us, but just pisses me off knowing that we could be 3-1 right now and be ahead of them in the standings, even if it's early in the season.

We need to destroy Minnesota on Friday.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

If we lose this game im going to kill someone.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We'll give up a lot of points, but will score just enough to win.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Alright guys!! Forums been slow today. Wake the **** up! Maybe this will do it!

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p159/Chris_405/nancy_25201b.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

Im in the mood for a blow out win! Whos with me???!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*GAME NOTES

SEASON & SERIES NOTES; CONNECTIONS*

The Lakers won last season’s series against the Timberwolves 3-1, splitting their games at Minnesota while extending their home win-streak at STAPLES Center to three straight. This will be the 71st meeting between the two franchises with Los Angeles holding a 49-21 advantage. In their last 10 overall contests, the Lakers are 5-5 against the Timberwolves. While the Lakers are 12-4 all-time against the Timberwolves at STAPLES Center and have won their last three straight, at Target Center, the Lakers have gone 3-7 in their last 10 road games against Minnesota. Under head coach Phil Jackson, the Lakers are 16-12 against Minnesota. Former Laker Mark Madsen, who currently plays for Minnesota, averaged 2.6 points, 2.6 rebounds and 11.3 minutes in 183 games over three seasons with the Lakers. The Lakers and Timberwolves have met once in the postseason during the first round of the 2003 Playoffs. Los Angeles defeated the Wolves 4-2 despite Minnesota holding home-court advantage. No Timberwolves remain from the Wolves 2002-03 roster while Kobe Bryant and Derek Fisher are the only current Lakers who played in that series. In 39 career games including 31 starts, Bryant is averaging 22.8 points versus Minnesota. Most recently, Bryant scored 50 points 3/18/07 vs. Minnesota, becoming the first Laker since Elgin Baylor in December of 1962 to post consecutive 50-point games as well as the first player since Wilt Chamberlain in 1963 to follow a 60-plus point scoring night with 50-plus points.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Another note: Lamar Odom and Kwame Brown are questionable, and Maurice Evans is doubtful.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh, and Chris Mihm is apparently starting again; I can only hope he doesn't have a slow start like the last game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

What would Brian Boitano do, if he were here today?

I'm with you all the way Cuban.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm not sure if that picture is allowed on the site or not, but I think it's okay. 

I want to date a Lakers cheerleader.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Oh, and Chris Mihm is apparently starting again; I can only hope he doesn't have a slow start like the last game.


Id rather start Mihm because Bynum seems to play well with the second line..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tipoff is soon. Go Lakers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom is starting, and Luke is coming off the bench.

Interesting.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Alright this is a must win nothing short of victory tonight. 

Mihm better play some defense and I'm hype to see LO back.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Already with the spotty defense.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Great start LO


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lamar is definitely aggressive to start this game.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

does lamar have a star tattooed on his left head? or just a buzzcut star?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're playing pretty sloppy on the offensive end. Lots of tipped balls that are turning into turnovers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DuMa said:


> does lamar have a star tattooed on his left head? or just a buzzcut star?


It's a buzz cut because he feels like he's going to have an All-Star year this season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Fish already has 3 turnovers.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lakers too sloppy so far. nice pass by fish though


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hate these slow starts so much.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're already out of fouls for the quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum is about to check in as Mihm already has 2 fouls.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Our defense lacks teeth without kwame just aren't as agressive.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

God, I love Turiaf's hustle.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

You guys can rep me now.

http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...nba-league_pass_la_lakers_051201.asx&gid=076#


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Anyone else notice, by the way, that Kobe's rebounding seems to be much better this season? He seems a lot more active on the boards.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I like the idea of starting Bynum ahead of Mihm


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel57 said:


> Anyone else notice, by the way, that Kobe's rebounding seems to be much better this season? He seems a lot more active on the boards.


Yeah I mentioned thia in another thread. Kobe has definitely put a focus on rebounding.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Now we're starting to look much, much better.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

giordun said:


> You guys can rep me now.
> 
> http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...nba-league_pass_la_lakers_051201.asx&gid=076#


If I wasn't already watching the game on TV, I would.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Ronny is klling the Wolves in the post, I love what I'm seeing outta LO on defense. Bynum/Turiaf/LO frontline is better than the Mihm crap on defense. 

Bynum at least gives you that length and a smidgen more quickness.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't know how Kobe tipped that pass in.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Lineup should be
C-Bynum
PF-Turiaf
SF-Odom
SG-Kobe
PG-Farmer

We are one of the best rebounding teams with that. I love Turiaf, he's what Madsen would have been if he had talent.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

30-28 Lakers after the first quarter.

We started off slow, but picked things up. I'm thinking that the 28 points we just gave up to the Wolves should be the most we give up in any quarter tonight.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

bad defense that quarter, Gotta put more pressre on the ball at the pg spot and gotta stop with all the bad passing on offense,bad angles, telegraphed passing.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

wolves are the worst team in the league by a wide margin, we better beat them by a lot


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Luke can't miss those "gimme" layups.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Apparently the Lakers have decided that tonight they will miss their free throws.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Crappy start to the 2nd quarter.

Wolves on an 8-0 run.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Does anyone realize who we are losing too?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bynum moves like such a stiff sometimes. I mean he catches the pass and then moves to a bad angle to shoot the hook, he needs to learn how to shoot the ball other than just hook shots.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Does anyone realize who we are losing too?


Oh, I realize. Quite sad. 

We should already be winning by double-digits.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Minnesota only has 2 trips to the line. That's surprising.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ratliff just owned Bynum twice.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Anyone else feel like Kobe's not playing as much as he should be? I realize we're winning, but it seems like Phil's cutting his minutes down a little bit.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bynum with the stiff plays again.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Walton's lack of shooting and defensive ability shouldn't hurt us as much as when he's a starter but it drives you nuts when it rears its ugly head. 

PJ needs to get Kobe back in there asap and push this lead out to doube digits.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe is trying to get Bynum the ball.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Really sloppy game so far... we should be up alot. Of course we always play down to our competition.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

I am ebarassed by the way the lakers are playing tonight..We are letting scubs like Gomes tear is up...Why does god do this?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Socal you bugging man lol, We're playing so sloppy, high risk passing and Luke Walton playing lax defense you'd think after Peja he'd play tighter on the ball D.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

lamar took one game exactly to miss an easy layup


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Jazzy I dont know what you want me to say man. We are jus playing awful..Lamar is playing well...and thats prolly it. 

lol im sorry I dissapoint Jazzy


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

56-50 at the half.

I fully expect us to come out of the 3rd quarter and build a double-digit lead.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We play better with lamar and Bynum in the game. Luke is driving me nuts with what he's doing. Making bad passes, missing shots, lax D. 

PJ is experimenting though with lineups.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm not going to even get started on fisher... but we made a huge mistake not going after Pietrus, his defense is night and day compared to walton


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I can't believe the Lakers are not winning by at least 20 points right now. 

The only positive I take out of this is the fact that Lamar Odom looks good for his first game back.

The team is moving the ball well, and rebounding and defending the post well. (When Mihm is out anyways).

I just wish we could crack down on defense. Seems like Fisher has lost some of his energy he had for the first three games of the season. I know he is getting older, but he shouldn't be out of gas on the fifth game of the season. If his play declines any further, it would be criminal to not let Farmar get the start. 

I'd like to see a couple more set plays for Odom and Bynum. Odom has a size advantage, and I want to see him hang in the post a little more. For Bynum, I'd ike to see a couple quick passes to shake defenders off and keep Bynum open in the post. He has been catching the ball way to far from his comfort zone the last two games.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> I'm not going to even get started on fisher... but we made a huge mistake not going after Pietrus, his defense is night and day compared to walton




I like Fish, but I agree he is already starting to show signs of age. That energy he brought the first three games looks non existent at the moment. His shooting seems to be getting worse, as does his defense. Hope I'm just being to judgmental right now.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I can't believe the Lakers are not winning by at least 20 points right now.
> 
> The only positive I take out of this is the fact that Lamar Odom looks good for his first game back.
> 
> ...


I'd glad your finally coming around on Fisher:yay:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

On the bright side in regards to Fish, he looks better tonight than against the Hornets.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

In both games that Mihm has started, he seems to be playing much better in the 2nd half. 

We're up 10 now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That's twice now that Kobe's been left all alone on the other side of the court for an easy two.

Great start to the 3rd quarter.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Great start to the Half. Mihm a couple nice buckets and Turiaf continuing to provide that energy and the spark. 

If we're gonna be good and I think we are its gonna be the move of geting Rony into that starting line up thats gonna do it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice pass from Kobe to Lamar!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Turiaf is becoming my 3rd favorite Laker


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We should've started the game the same way we've started this half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Al Jefferson is a stud.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We've missed a ton of easy layups tonight.

Just like that, the lead is cut to 10.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

My Lord.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Sloppy sloppy sloppy, missed layups and turnovers. Take care of those and we'd be alright. 

Jefferson is killing us as well in the post. He's too tall for Rony. Can't gove ground to him on the post ups gotta push him out.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I am drunk as a skunk. How is the game going?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I am drunk as a skunk. How is the game going?


Sloppy at times...flashes of brilliance at other times...at least we're winning.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was a very nice pass from Fisher to Odom, by the way.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I am drunk as a skunk. How is the game going?


If you saw the turnovers by the Lakers so far it would sober you right up.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bynum's offense has just evaporated. he's looking really robotic out there now.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> If you saw the turnovers by the Lakers so far it would sober you right up.


Bleh. I assume it's typical play down to competition sloppy *** play. Phil is too much brains, not enough **** n' balls.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with another good all around game (barring a few turnovers).


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

fu walton fu


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Yeah I should be like you right now BH...but im here..watching the lakers.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Gotta push this lead to 20 quick, or else the Wolves gonna have a shot in the 4th. 

Jefferson still doing work. We're forcing the ball to Bynum he's not creating a good target not creating much space.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Farmar and Bynum play very well together.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bynum.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

83-69 after three.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

great passes into Bynum now. Bynum hustling nice for boards. 

I'm glad we're not just forcing 3's.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Odom looks very good, looks sharp and appears to be in real good shape. 

We gotta split on the Texas 2 step. 1st game the most likely against the Rockets playing the Spurs on tired legs is never a good look.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Double-double for Bynum with 10 and 10.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Not a good game overall, I think alot has to do with PJ's wacky lineups. He needs to shorten this thing no good team has this much randomness in rotation.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

22/33 from the stripe - that's disappointing.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

PJ is killing me where the heck is Rony, whats this Walton and Mihm crap. Those 2 should never ever be on the floor together. We can't defend anyone with them on the floor together. 

PJ is just far to enamored with Luke.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, I'm wondering where Ronny is as well.

Even if we do win tonight, it'll be disappointing knowing that we couldn't blow out the Wolves at home.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Luke and Mihm are killing us Jefferson fakes him outta his shoes for an uncontested dunk what the heck is that. Telfair going off, Gerald Green off the bench killing Walton. Sad sad defense.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We've blown SO MANY opportunities tonight.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Mihm is crap. wherre's Rony


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Mihm gets a double-double as well.

Fisher needs one more assist and he'd have one as well.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

empty numbers against a Bum team. PJ is really confused as a coach. He's slow to identify the matchup problems.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Only encouraging thing is odom looked good. everything else was blah.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

My player of the game is Lamar Odom.

Kobe had a great game, but Lamar did an awesome job coming back from the injury. Major props to him.

And again, not to take away from Kobe, who had 30 points, 7 rebounds, 7 assists, and 4 steals.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This was a big game to win, even though we looked very sloppy at times.

These next two games now against San Antonio and Houston (which are back-to-back) are going to be tough, and I think if we can get a split in Texas, many people would be content.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> My player of the game is Lamar Odom.
> 
> Kobe had a great game, but Lamar did an awesome job coming back from the injury. Major props to him.
> 
> And again, not to take away from Kobe, who had 30 points, 7 rebounds, 7 assists, and 4 steals.


so who's the player of the game?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The One said:


> so who's the player of the game?


I gave it to Odom, and one of the main reasons was that he had 0 turnovers.

By the way, it's great seeing Kobe/Bynum playing well together on the floor after all that happened in the summer.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> I gave it to Odom, and one of the main reasons was that he had 0 turnovers.
> 
> By the way, it's great seeing Kobe/Bynum playing well together on the floor after all that happened in the summer.


It is very cool. Kobe was often looking to find Bynum inside as well. A good thing to see.


Odom was a beast tonight. A return after his injury to rake in those points and rebounds, without any turnovers will get it done.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Ugly Win..But i will take it.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Good to see us get this win. Ugly but a win is a win. Lamar played well tonight. Hopefuly he keeps improving. Kobe had an excellent all around game and he was getting everyone involved which is a good sign. Bynum didnt have a great offensive game but his rebounding has been excellent.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*POST-GAME NUMBERS*

*# 10* - rebounds by 3 Lakers, the first time in a season and a half that 3 Lakers had double digit rebounds in the same game.

*# 18 *- points by Lamar Odom in his first game of the season on 7-10 shooting.

*# 41 *- free throws attempted by the Lakers.

*# 18* - turnovers by the Lakers, 1 above their season average.

*# 10* - rebounds by 3 Lakers, the first time in a season and a half that 3 Lakers had double digit rebounds in the same game.

*# 4* - steals by Kobe, after 0 vs. the Hornets, Kobe has had at least 3 steals in all other games this season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

POST-GAME QUOTES

*Lakers Coach*

*Lakers Coach Phil Jackson on team’s performance:*
“There were flashes of what I thought was some pretty good basketball out there. There are still some rudimentary things that we are not doing very well… we made some plays and were able to put the game together a little bit in the second half.”

*Lakers Coach Phil Jackson on Lamar Odom’s first game back and team’s turnover rate:*
“I had him in and out of there a couple times-- gave him a break-- he has great stamina, and he played well tonight… I’m still not happy with the turnover rate. We have to stop being so risky. ..Especially in transition out there… all in all, it was a pretty good game for someone coming in the line up to kind of change the chemistry a bit and balance the team out there, and we responded pretty well the second half.”
*
Lakers Coach Phil Jackson on lineup with Farmar, Bynum and three small forwards:*
“I liked that line up, I think it gives us a lot of ball handlers and passers in that situation, and some three point shooters. They played well together in the past, but there is still some getting to know each other out there.”

*Lakers Coach Phil Jackson on his various combinations of players:*
“Yeah, I think I probably had five different combinations, at least, out there on the floor tonight. Lamar at small forward, power forward, guard a little bit… ”

*Lakers Coach Phil Jackson on Luke Walton’s turnovers:*
“There’s one that he passed the ball down the middle of the lane, the other Vladimir was open, but he thought it was for Drew, and neither one of them grabbed it…he tried to do some things that I thought were a little bit risky...”

*Lakers Coach Phil Jackson of Bynum’s rebounding:*
“Yes that’s very positive for us. John just told me it’s the first time we’ve had three guys in double figures in rebounding in a year and a half of basketball. That would be maybe 100 games, 120 games perhaps, not sure. But, Andrew’s a guy that does gobble up those rebounds. If there’s a ball available, he’s going to get it, and I like that. And Lamar out there helps us a lot on the boards too. That’s an important aspect of the game.”

*Lakers Players

Lakers center Chris Mimh on tonight’s victory:*
“It was great. First and foremost that’s what we needed. We felt we dropped on we needed to have in last game. We came out and played a pretty good game and got it done.”
*
Lakers center Chrism Mimh on the team’s ball movement:*
“Our ball movement is great, we just need to understand that some of the passes we might need to hold off on, get the offense set and make sure we get a good look.”
*
Lakers forward Lamar Odom on how he felt his first game back:*
“It felt really good. Now we got a day off tomorrow, I’ll go in and get some conditioning, lift weights, and get some shots up, prepare for Sundays practice. We got a big road trip coming up.”

*Lakers forward Lamar Odom on when he thinks he will be back to 100%:*
“Maybe a couple of weeks, where I would gain that strength in my shoulder that I had before I hurt it. But it will take some time, playing the three helps me a little bit.”
*
Lakers forward Lamar Odom on playing the small forward position:*
“It felt good. When you are on the perimeter a little bit more it’s less banging, so I just picked my spots. Of course I’m going to play the ball a little bit. We are going to use our versatility as a team. Today we had Luke [Walton], [Vladamir Radmanovic] and myself on the court on the same time and kind of switched everything. I think it will help us immensely.”
*
Lakers guard Kobe Bryant on the team’s performance tonight:*
“We are doing ok. We just got to continue to work hard; it’s such a long season. We are doing alright. We just got to get everybody back healthy now, we got Lamar back now and that’s a big step in the right direction and we just got to get the rest of the guys out there.”
*
Lakers guard Kobe Bryant on Lamar Odom’s play tonight:*
“[Lamar Odom] looked great, he didn’t look tired. He looked aggressive and it looked like he was in good rhythm.”

*Lakers guard Kobe Bryant on the team’s defensive effort:*
“We are playing hard; we are definitely playing hard. We did a much better job defensively in the second half. Telfair got hot and made some long range three pointers and kind of kept them in the ball game, but overall second half I think we did a good job defensively.”

*Timberwolves Coach*

*Randy Wittman on the fourth quarter:*
“Well, yeah it doesn’t boil down to the fourth but I thought the difference was five minutes in the third quarter. L.A. came out and went on a, I think, 12-2 run to start the third quarter and put us in a hole that was too much to overcome. We fought back and continued to fight and these guys are that way. These guys are young and they’re not going to quit. We can’t come out of halftime, we talked about at halftime, being here on their court, and that they’re going to come out here and try to take the game right away and that’s kind of what they did.”


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Bynum now can finish and rebound very well, wait until he could create his own shot, dominate 1-1 defender and command a double team then we can







the rest of the league :biggrin:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Bynum averaging a double double on the season. Something Kwame has never done.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

EHL said:


> Bynum averaging a double double on the season. Something Kwame has never done.


And will never do. I really hope Phil gets the experimentation **** out of his system and goes with a set rotation by the All-Star break. One with no Cook in sight.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I was at the game last night and in the section next to us were these 5 Minnesota fans that were heckling the **** out of the lakers. It took them all of 11 minutes gone by in the game to be ejected.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Cris said:


> I was at the game last night and in the section next to us were these 5 Minnesota fans that were heckling the **** out of the lakers. It took them all of 11 minutes gone by in the game to be ejected.


Cris you should have brough them back to reality and have told him who the worst team in basketball is...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The whole section got up and started applauding. It was great.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Wow, nice. I didn't think Minny would have too many die-hards after KG bolted. Good for them.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

EHL said:


> ^ Wow, nice. I didn't think Minny would have too many die-hards after KG bolted. Good for them.


I wouldn't say 5 fans is alot. :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Kurt said:


> I wouldn't say 5 fans is alot. :biggrin:


thats 5 more I would have thought lived in LA with OR without KG there..


----------

